# CO2 injector



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

I have Red Sea CO2 Pro System paintball deluxe. When I disconnect the regulator from the tank, it always release a burst of gas. is tat normal?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

yes that is normal. there is some resdiual pressure built up betwwent he reg and tank. we used high pressure air tanks in paintball, and it is the same situation.

for additional reassurance, think about welding. if you have a propane tank and you remove the welding head you get the same little burst/puff of gas.

Don't stress over it, as it is normal.


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply. Now i am not so scared to play around with it.
Initially, i thought i left the regulator on all the time when disconnecting it, There is a knob at the top of the regulator, no matter which direction i turn, it seems like it does nothing. gas still coming out. I got it used w no manual so i am clueless


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It does that even when you remove it from a painball marker. You should have some spare 0rings, as this can damage the orings occasionally.


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah actually after he gave it to me, i refilled n test it and i disconnected it. it popped and the o-ring snapped. so i tot i broke it or i did something i should have done >.<


----------

